# Monopatín eléctrico Reforma



## rascueso (Mar 12, 2021)

Hola amigos. 
Me regalaron un monopatín razor e100 con la plaqueta destruida.
En un principio pensé ponerle un controlador PWM pero para mi sorpresa este modelo en el acelerador no tiene un potenciometro sino 2 switch para velocidad 1 y 2. 
Pensaba ponerle 2 reles de 24v (Tiene 2 baterías de 12v) uno directo (velocidad 2) y uno (Velocidad 1) restandole un poco de power al motor. con un par de diodos en serie lo podre lograr o tendría que ir por algún otro método.
Agradezco sus comentarios.
Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 12, 2021)

Un momento.

Adivinando.
.
..
...
....
.....
......
.......

Timeout

No, no puedo adivinar. Te pido disculpas.


A ver si tú me ayudas a resolver tus dudas. ¿Los motores como son?
¿De continua?
¿Brushless?

...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 12, 2021

Pues si que puedo adivinar, tengo una bola de cristal..
Parece ser que es un motor de continua "normal":




__





						Amazon.com: Motor eléctrico para Razor E100/E125/E150 (24V, 100W) : Automotriz
					

Amazon.com: Motor eléctrico para Razor E100/E125/E150 (24V, 100W) : Automotriz



					www.amazon.com
				




Entonces si que es factible un simple PWM.

Yo usaría un attnitty o algo así que es sencillo y rápido


----------



## sergiot (Mar 12, 2021)

Depende del tipo de motor como te lo dijo scooter, no se puede adivinar, en base al motor es como tenes o podes hacerlo, es muy raro que sea un simple motor a escobillas de cc, suelen ser motores brushless y lo que se destruyó es el inverter que generar las 3 fases, en los que son de 3 fases.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2021)

Dos cables . . .  carbones  . . .  tres cables . . .  brushless


----------



## rascueso (Mar 12, 2021)

es un motor de 2 cables montado a la rueda.
funciona con 24v directos. "lo pense y no lo aclare" solo queria agregarla una velocidad mas baja.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 12, 2021)

Ponle un pwm y ya está.


----------



## rascueso (Mar 12, 2021)

Scooter fue lo primero que pense. pero tendria que modificar el acelerador para adaptar el pote.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 12, 2021)

Si efectivamente un pot.
Usa un pedal de volante de esos para Playstation o PC.
Los encuentras de uso y desuso.
Se lo pones a tu Scooter y como dijo *Scooter* 🤣 un pwm y listo.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 12, 2021)

No Tienes que modificar nada.
¿Tiene detector en la maneta de freno?
Le generas una rampa en el pulsador y lo deshaces con el freno o por pulsos que vaya pasando de un escalón a otro.

Mejor que meterle el garrotazo de 24V de golpe seguro.


----------



## rascueso (Mar 12, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> No Tienes que modificar nada.
> ¿Tiene detector en la maneta de freno?
> Le generas una rampa en el pulsador y lo deshaces con el freno o por pulsos que vaya pasando de un escalón a otro.
> 
> Mejor que meterle el garrotazo de 24V de golpe seguro.


tiene un switch en el freno. pensaba ponerle 2 reles y que el freno los anule. un rele directo y al otro hacerle una caida para que ande mas despacio pero no se como hacerlo sin llegar a un pwm en posición fija ya que seria un gasto prácticamente sin sentido. por eso pregunte si lo podia lograr con algunos diodos en serie o si me recomendaban algun otro metodo.
el acelerador del monopatin me da lastima modificarlo


----------



## sergiot (Mar 12, 2021)

Hacelo con un 555 en modo astable y vas modificando en duty cicle, con eso disparas el gate de mosfet de potencia, y listo.
Si haces algo fijo denpenderá que de la corriente y de la fuerza del motor que a mayor fuerza mayor corriente demanda, y en ese caso tu sistema fijo tendria la mayor falencia.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 12, 2021)

Por fín he averiguado por qué se llama así; por que lo hace todo 555 veces mas complicado.

Programa del arduino:

analogWrite([numero del pin de salida], analog read([numero del pin de entrada]));


Agotador.

Esquema:

Del potenciómetro a un pin de otro pin al transistor. También agotador.

Pones un attinity que tiene seis pines y te sobran aún 4 para ponerle extras.

La rampa de arranque, de frenada, de que los jueves por la tarde sea diferente etc eso lo vas cambiando conforme te guste.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 12, 2021)

Mmm 🤔 quieres decir que usar 555 es como tratar de hacer un medio sumador a transistores.

Si yo creo que a estas alturas del siglo xxi es mejor usar módulos y Arduino.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 12, 2021)

Es muy posible que para los expertos programadores de microcontroladores y pic's sea una pavada programar un dispositivo de esos, pero no todos tienen su capacidad para resolver los problemas de esa manera.
Por lo visto tendremos que pedir perdón por la falta de capacidad intelectual a lo señores que si la tienen.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 12, 2021)

Es que me gusta trollear. Please que nadie se ofenda.
A mi me parece infinitamente mas sencillo usar un attinity que un 555. Es solo mi opinión.

El programa es el que he escrito, eso no era broma.


----------

